# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  WUSV 2011 Ukraine

## Asterix

кто-нибудь обладает большей информацией?

----------


## Lynx

Кроме того, что он пройдет в Украине, осенью 2011 года, организатор - Центральный клуб владельцев немецкой овчарки Украины, город скорее всего Днепропетровск - больше информации пока нет. А что именно интересует?

----------


## Asterix

*Lynx*
интересует буквально все  :Ad: 
веб саита нет еще случаем?  
Хотелось бы приехать посмотреть, а может и поучаствовать  :Af: 
 у нас за год обычно капитана команды выбирают-вот не знаю волонтерить- или нет  :Aa:

----------


## Lynx

Сайта нет. Открывают такие сайты обычно не ранее, чем за год до мероприятия (по окончании Чемпионата предыдущего года). 
Сборные формируют тоже обычно вплоть до 2-3 недель до начала Чемпионата. У нас в этом году 3-8 августа 2009 только последнее квалификационное мероприятие будет на ЧМ 2009 года. И только потом можно что-то про состав сборной говорить уже.

----------


## Lynx

WUSV 2011 / UKRAINE / Kiev

----------


## Lynx

[ut]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQMQMyKSteg[/ut]

----------

